# Zombie Apocolypse and Horses



## milk (Oct 9, 2011)

This is a completely silly question but I'm looking for serious answers (if possible). How do you think horses would react in a zombie apocolypse?

I'm just saying, I think we should all prepare...


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I cannot tell if this is serious or not. Anyway, I think horses would react as they would in any scary situation, they would run away.
I don't think we need to prepare for this though


----------



## milk (Oct 9, 2011)

newbhj said:


> I cannot tell if this is serious or not. Anyway, I think horses would react as they would in any scary situation, they would run away.
> I don't think we need to prepare for this though


So I guess the key would be to train our horses to stay calm and collected during riots- because realisticly, that would be the closest real-life senario to zombies. I'm thinking like police horse training...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For my Horses, the Haffys would eat their way out of any trouble, Bert would attack, Ace would stand back and watch the show, Mr G, IDK don't think he believes in Zombies


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> For my Horses, the Haffys would eat their way out of any trouble, Bert would attack, Ace would stand back and watch the show, Mr G, IDK don't think he believes in Zombies


Curious how you eat your way out of zombie apocalypse. That would be my only way to survive! :lol:


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I just watched a bad zombie movie the other night and left the room right before the horse got eaten by the zombies (my husband informed me later cuz I can't watch anything to do with violence against horses even from zombies)

I'm glad I live in the sticks because if zombies show up I want to be surrounded by red necks with lots of guns. They are the only logical solution to a zombie infestation IMHO.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Chip: hey Nick, how would you act in a Zombie Apocalypse?

Nick: Funny you should ask, Chip, because I just finished watching Zombieland through the window when our owner was watching it. First thing is Cardio yanno.

Chip: Cardio?

Nick: Yup, all the fat horses get eaten first because they're too slow. Plus they're fat and tasty!

Chip: Makes sense.

Nick: Then there's the Double Tap. When you kick the zombie horse in the head, and it has to be the head to kill em (everyone knows that!) you should STOMP him again, just to make sure. Next is seatbelts.

Chip: Gotcha. What about seatbelts?

Nick: If a zombie jumps on your back, run REAL FAST then STOP. They'll go right over your head.

Chip: Just like our owner!

Nick: yeah, but this time, hope they hit their head. Remember about the head. Kills em.

Chip: Got it. Cardio, Double Tap and Seatbelts. 

Nick: And bathrooms, and clowns, and don't be a hero.

Chip: Wow, there's a LOT to learn!

Nick: No problem, we'll take one step at a time. Speaking of steps, let's got for a race around the pasture and work on our cardio!

Chip: okay! TAG you're it Zombieface!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

According to the Zombie Survival Guide, if you can ride, a horse is the best means of transportation during a zombie apocalypse. 

Consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My horse would turn - he is already half zombie as he has no brains!


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

Horses fair fine during the ZA. Didn't you see the end of 28 Days Later? 

The poor horse in The Walking Dead didn't fair so well, however you could see that one coming when he rode the poor thing down the middle of the street in Atlanta, of course the horse had already lived THROUGH Z-day, only to be led into danger by that moron. Kind of like running UP the stairs when being chased.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Also, bear in mind that if your horse is merely bitten and becomes a zombie itself, it's not the worst thing in the world. I stuck by my beloved horse after he suffered a zombie bite in Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare, and I've found he now has never ending stamina as compared to his mortal self.










While it's true he's not the looker he once was, I don't suspect you'll find many horse shows during a Zombie Apocalypse, anyway.

Please don't flame me for my horse being too thin or tell me to call a vet. First of all, it's the Zombie Apocalypse - there _really_ are no vets left in my area. Second of all, trust me when I say he doesn't need food!!!1 :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think you need to work on that poor horse's topline Mike. He's looking a bit weak but lovely trot extension!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Mike, your zombie nag needs some groceries. MY zombie nag just won his Grand Prix dressage test. But, then, he ate the judge.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Mona is a fatty, so she would probably be the 1st to go.
I keep telling her cardio, but she thinks I'm just trying to horde the food for myself.
Willow would probably obsess about finding a twinkie and shenanigans would ensue.
Zombieland rules!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

BTW, North Carolina just raised the bag limit on zombies!! It is unlimited now. That is so cool as they make darn good trophies in the old man cave!!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

1. If you have a little donkey like I do, train it to attack. Then keep it good and legged up so that it can hold up to a full-scale zombie infiltration. 

2. Hopefully you'll have a good rope horse too. You can rope them zombies and drag them to death. Just take a couple wraps and go fast until there's nothing left except a little piece of meat on the end of the rope. If you're handy, you can shake out a big cow catchin' loop and catch 2 or 3 of them at a time.

Why am I even responding to this?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I offically love this thread.
As an a vid Left 4 Dead (1-2) player, I like to pretend that Indie and I are quite ready. Indie has a vivid "attack" trick (well... we call it tag to keep from scaring people) and I think this would be rather useful. As stated above... a zombie horse isn't the worst thing, it's almost better than having an immune horse!! Then you don't have to worry about injuries or food. Feed them who you don't like, and duct tape on the broken appendages. 

My dogs on the other hand..........well I fear for them and their lack of common sense. 8l :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

is this your dog? I can see why you are scared!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well in AMC's Walking Dead one of the guys rides a horse. I dont get AMC since we got Dish. :evil: But you should check it out.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Mike, your zombie nag needs some groceries. MY zombie nag just won his Grand Prix dressage test. But, then, he ate the judge.


Got a few things to say, Admin like the zombie horse! And Allison that is just messed up. Couldnt you make your zombie horse creepier so its not so creepy. Like Admins horse!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> is this your dog? I can see why you are scared!


Oh what, that beauty? No, that's not my dog. I wish, it sure would be a cosmetic improvement.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

All I know is that if there is a ZA, I am sticking close to Dobe. He's quite the vicious little turd and no doubt would laugh gleefully while kicking, biting, and stomping zombies to death.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I love the idea! >3
I hope they leave the horses alone, that's MY concern!


----------

